# How many?



## 1951 C.W.S (Feb 28, 2019)

Hoping that I’m not the only crazy collector of 3 speeds 
I have 3 possibly going on 4
How many do you have?


----------



## Roger Henning (Mar 1, 2019)

If I count the Schwinns and folders I have about 15 3 speed bikes and a 4 speed Moulton.  Might be forgetting some.  Roger


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 1, 2019)

Only 1, a 40's/50's Rudge sports. I'm very much a single speed or fixed gear person.


----------



## blackhawknj (Mar 1, 2019)

9 at present. I'm waiting for one those apartments designed for science fiction fans. They're bigger on the inside than on the outside.


----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 1, 2019)

So...  After a recent recount....  the total number of 3-speeds that I have comes to.......  18.    But they're not all mine...  I'm just holding a few for a friend.   Yeah,  that's it.  Just finished the tune up and detailing of a his and hers set of '73 Raleigh Superbes.  They came out really nice. Can't wait for some clear road ways and warmer weather. Currently roads are covered in salty sludge and ice.  Yay winter.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 1, 2019)

3-speeder said:


> So...  After a recent recount....  the total number of 3-speeds that I have comes to.......  18.    But they're not all mine...  I'm just holding a few for a friend.   Yeah,  that's it.  Just finished the tune up and detailing of a his and hers set of '73 Raleigh Superbes.  They came out really nice. Can't wait for some clear road ways and warmer weather. Currently roads are covered in salty sludge and ice.  Yay winter.



Can you post pictures? I bet their beauty’s


----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 1, 2019)

I'll get some pictures of them thar Raleighs and post em up but due to the weather conditions the images won't be up to the quality I like.  My first hobby love was photography and I studied for many years. My favorite place to shoot my bikes is outside at the driving range around the corner but like I said....  Will make something work though, love to share.


----------



## MantonSmith (Mar 1, 2019)

Only got this one Hawthorne.


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 1, 2019)

40 or 50


----------



## HARPO (Mar 2, 2019)

An even Dozen, all of them being either Raleigh or Rudge. Here are a _few_ of them...ALL made in England...dating from the '50s to the 70's.


----------



## BLK80SLT (Mar 2, 2019)

Just one Armstrong but I'll be looking for more.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## phantom (Mar 2, 2019)

I have a pair that I can't get anything for......Not in demand here, but super riders.


----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 2, 2019)

1951 C.W.S said:


> Can you post pictures? I bet their beauty’s



Here are the Superbes that I just finished up. Also the snowy road in the background.












I think of shoveling as reclaiming the concrete from Mother Nature. Makes it more of an exciting epic battle than an annoying chore.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 2, 2019)

3-speeder said:


> Here are the Superbes that I just finished up. Also the snowy road in the background.
> View attachment 957481
> 
> View attachment 957482
> ...



I’m jealous now haha


----------



## Oilit (Mar 6, 2019)

1951 C.W.S said:


> Hoping that I’m not the only crazy collector of 3 speeds
> I have 3 possibly going on 4
> How many do you have?



3 going on 4? You've barely got your toes wet!


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 6, 2019)

Oilit said:


> 3 going on 4? You've barely got your toes wet!



I have 8 bikes and I’m only (16 going on 17)


----------



## phantom (Mar 7, 2019)

Glad you added going on 17. Some of us are not good at math.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 7, 2019)

HARPO said:


> An even Dozen, all of them being either Raleigh or Rudge. Here are a _few_ of them...ALL made in England...dating from the '50s to the 70's.
> 
> View attachment 957208




This includes this little guy...


----------



## non-fixie (Mar 9, 2019)

One ....


----------



## Jeff Rowse (Mar 14, 2019)

Will post pics this weekend, err 30 odd roadsters, dawn tourists, standard 30's through 60's Nottingham 3 speeds. Herd is to be culled this year

               " Not a dealer, just someone who picked up one, then another etc "


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 15, 2019)

A


Jeff Rowse said:


> Will post pics this weekend, err 30 odd roadsters, dawn tourists, standard 30's through 60's Nottingham 3 speeds. Herd is to be culled this year
> 
> " Not a dealer, just someone who picked up one, then another etc "



aren't dawn tourist quite rare?


----------



## Lamont (Mar 15, 2019)

Six.

But, I'm looking into a 12 Step program for bike hoarders.

Step 1.  " admitting one is powerless to resist all things old, rusted, and on two wheels"


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 15, 2019)

I have too many, but its hard to decide which ones to sell
2 BSAs
1 DBS
1 Hercules
8 Raleighs
1 Western Flyer
+ some that I am forgetting and lots of parts

This is the latest addition to my collection
1939 Golden Arrow


----------



## Jeff Rowse (Mar 15, 2019)

Your beautiful Golden Arrow just requires a GH12 hub with the wonderful headlamp, interested ? Price would be high for the Holy Grail


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 15, 2019)

HARPO said:


> This includes this little guy...
> 
> View attachment 960433



I have one of these.  You can get a square light to slip on that upward bracket on the head set, off Ebay.


----------



## Jeff Rowse (Mar 15, 2019)

48 Roadster GH6 dynohub "a righteous ride"





As Mike McGettician of Trophy Bikes says "A amalgamation of parts"





61 Moulton, front suspension rebuilt in UK





Raleigh 5 speed 67





Early 50s Tourist, varnish on frame..Ugh.





49 Raleigh


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 15, 2019)

Jeff Rowse said:


> 48 Roadster GH6 dynohub "a righteous ride"
> View attachment 964828
> 
> 
> ...



I have been sitting here staring at your exquisite collection in aww and jealousness


----------



## Jeff Rowse (Mar 15, 2019)

50s Dawn Tourist, have missing parts,





Late 40s Rudge, may go to full chain case





1950 Raleigh, needs patience and love, have seat




50 Raleigh Tourist, exquisite, have original seat. The night i picked this up, evaded a car accident. My car was damaged but thankfully, the bike was not damaged.




37 Hercules, not quite a bane but close





48 Raleigh Roadster, used to do triathalons, enjoyed hunting down the fancy boys on their girly racers





As Michael McGettigan of Trophy Bikes, Philadelphia would say "an amalgamation of parts". Good luck figuring the vintage of this one.


----------



## Jeff Rowse (Mar 15, 2019)

Can one say GH12, GH8, GH12 and a GH12 headlight )))


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 15, 2019)

What year is that beauty of a red one?


----------



## Jeff Rowse (Mar 15, 2019)

1951 C.W.S said:


> What year is that beauty of a red one?




Awwwwww. It's a 73, alloy 50s rear hub.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 15, 2019)

These aren’t mine but these are the models I have
In order
1951 Raleigh sports “c” tourist
1969 Raleigh sports
1951 C.W.S gents roadster


----------



## vincev (Mar 15, 2019)

I like this unique little Moulton......................


----------



## Roger Henning (Mar 16, 2019)

I also have a Moulton similar to that one.  Mine is a 1965 4 speed F frame and was sold by Huffy.  Nice riding bike.  Before and after photos.  Roger


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 31, 2020)

I was just thinking of collections and am always happy to hear what you got!


----------



## Jeff Rowse (Apr 13, 2020)

1953 Raleigh Dawn Tourist Superbe. Happy viewing, as my newest Santa's helper helps with postings, more pictures will show up. Short of the pump and bell, it's all here. If you want to pay crazy prices for those items knock yourself out, this has been one of my Winter projects.


----------

